# Best begginers honker call



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What do you think is a high quality mid priced goose call? Are the foiles calls any good for beginners?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

There are a lot of good calls out there,as well as a lot of poor ones.The foiles calls are good ones that run 150.00$ for the straight meat honker.Another call that has been talked about allot is the heartland X-out.65.00$ for an acrylic call of that quality is a steal.You can check them out at scheels all sports.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

For a biggener i would go with the knight and Hale magnum clucker, its about $25 and is pretty easy to blow.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

$25 bucks Tyler? Where you shoppin?? :lol:

You prolly could pick one up for no less than $12 at most sporting good stores. Seen em for as low as 6 bucks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mn i just threw out a price, I knew they where cheap but not that cheap.\
Shows you how I never look a prices on stuff.


----------



## irishman2005 (Sep 4, 2003)

A really great begginers call is the Big River Long Honker. they run about $25.00 and are a great sounding easy to learn call. If u purchase one let me know your results


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you want to go right to a short reed. Try the short reed by Illusion. I blew one in the store the other day and they sound pretty good for a $25 dollar call. If you want to jump up try an X-out by heartland. Good calls good price. They are very similar in style to my Strait Meat Honker from Foiles and about half the price.

I used to have a Big River and they work fine and you can kill geese but in five hours of practice you can probably get more out of a short reed than you ever will with a Big River. More tone range, faster and much louder.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Who locally stocks the X-out by heartland and has the best price, I'm in Fargo.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

tmorrie said:


> Who locally stocks the X-out by heartland and has the best price, I'm in Fargo.


Scheels should have them.


----------



## irishman2005 (Sep 4, 2003)

i bought a Haydel's BLACKFOOT recently and i was wondering what all of you that blow short reeds think of it and is it a good begginers short reed


----------

